# Spoon Scraping inside a hole - or bronze bushings



## Richard King 2 (Oct 18, 2022)

I found this when researching  for a email I got asked what a spoon scraper was.   It's worth the read.

I got an email today from a fellow ho asked me what a tool was. It was a spoon scraper used to scrape ID holes. I found this in the PM Archives. It's a good one. https://www.practicalmachinist.com/forum/threads/sharpening-a-spoon-scraper.317996/


----------

